# Legio Cybernetica Deathwing Army



## doctor thunder (Sep 11, 2008)

I've been looking forward to doing this commission for a while. Those of you long in the tooth know that during the Horus Heresy both sides had access to armies of robotic soldiers, and while the concept was cool the GW models were pretty poor, so I've decided to reinvent the look of the robots using GW parts.

Well, since the Heresy the knowledge has been lost to men, but certain first founding legions, such as the Dark Angels, still maintain limited stores of these irreplaceable artifacts from a lost age, and in times of dire need, the Chapter's ForgeFather will lead these constructs to war.

This army uses the Deathwing Rules from the Dark Angels Codex. The Forgefather model counts as Belial, while the robots count as squads of Terminators. The Robots are built using the toes from a Sentinel, the legs from a stealth suit, terminator arms, and the torso from an Epic 40K Knight from the Epic 40K starter box set (which has been out of print for a decade, so getting 30 of thoe together was no small task)

Right now I've got Belial and one squad assembled. When I'm done there will be six squads of terminator robots.

Enjoy


----------



## horusundivided (Jun 21, 2008)

wow awesome! the robots are very cool. great idea and great execution.

the only thing that makes me wonder is that while you obviously haven't backed away from spending money en effort on finding all the parts you used the body of a AOBR terminator, which features the distinct marking on the knee and is, while a cool miniature nonetheless, IMO not the best plastic terminator available. why not a "regular" or DA upgraded terminator as the basis for this character?


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Pretty awesome there. I'm gonna have to read the HH books sometime.

If I'm nit picking though I'd say the shoulders on the forge father look too small for the body.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

These are really cool mate and very unique indeed, I look forward too seeing them painted up. JD


----------



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

Very cool stuff!
I miss the old robot rules from 1st ed


----------



## doctor thunder (Sep 11, 2008)

horusundivided said:


> why not a "regular" or DA upgraded terminator as the basis for this character?


Good question. The answer is that I already had one AOBR terminator that was given to everyone for free at the LA Games Day, so it seemed like a waste to buy another terminator when I already had one.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

very cool


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow those look awesome! Going to be a cool looking project.


----------



## doctor thunder (Sep 11, 2008)

Okay, army is all done.

Enjoy.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow that is great! I think I recall some of your guys from the "I wanna build you a Legio Cybernetica Army" thread. Pity I'm broke, I would've loved to get some. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

k: Just AWESOME. The idea and exacution. Where do you find your inspiration? Source of ideas? What is your muse?
Kicks Ass-ult.


----------



## doctor thunder (Sep 11, 2008)

Corporal Chaos said:


> Where do you find your inspiration? Source of ideas? What is your muse?


Sci Fi movies, mostly.

For instance, this army was inspired from Attack of the Clones. I knew I wanted an Imperial Robot army, so I dug through the fluff and found the Legio Cybernetica, then began looking for ways to convert the models.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

doctor thunder said:


> Good question. The answer is that I already had one AOBR terminator that was given to everyone for free at the LA Games Day, so it seemed like a waste to buy another terminator when I already had one.


What? All we got at chicago was some old LotR models, and we had to earn those. :mrgreen:


Army looks great. Just out of curiosity, you're proxying the robots for termies if I understood you correctly. Are they roughly the same size, for LOS purposes?


----------



## eric (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, I'm surprised.


----------



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

My next question is what are you going to do for your Dreadnaughts??


----------



## doctor thunder (Sep 11, 2008)

Cadian81st said:


> Are they roughly the same size, for LOS purposes?


Yep, exactly the same size.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Dr.Mercury said:


> My next question is what are you going to do for your Dreadnaughts??


QFT: I wanna hear your ideas on how you are going to provide Dreadnoughts for the army. Also how are you going to pull our Preditors. I think the larger Terminators from the Terminator movies for preditors would be neat. That or the rolling guys from the starwars movies.


----------



## doctor thunder (Sep 11, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> QFT: I wanna hear your ideas on how you are going to provide Dreadnoughts for the army. Also how are you going to pull our Preditors. I think the larger Terminators from the Terminator movies for preditors would be neat. That or the rolling guys from the starwars movies.


Well, the army is complete, so I hadn't really put any thought towards how to make tanks or dreadnaughts, but, like you say, there is a lot of really cool potential there.


----------



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

doctor thunder said:


> Well, the army is complete, so I hadn't really put any thought towards how to make tanks or dreadnaughts, but, like you say, there is a lot of really cool potential there.


I am sad:cray:


----------

